# new niles viv ,what my hubby and son did today



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

On my niles viv





its about 3/4 done now, they did amazing today.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a good start, I'll be watching the progress! What dimensions is it?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Its 10ft long, 5ft wide 4ft tall, only has to do her 3 or 4 years when my lad moves out she will be getting a bigger one as I can pinch the part of the shed thats his lol.


----------



## DW2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

I will be watching with interest! I have only just started getting into this species, and I am blown away by them. If, eventually, you could get some photos of the decor up I would be grateful!


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

DW2013 said:


> I will be watching with interest! I have only just started getting into this species, and I am blown away by them. If, eventually, you could get some photos of the decor up I would be grateful!


I will do, will be posting pics as it goes.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Had to sub to this one, I'm ready for more pictures now....


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

[/URL

[URL=http://s126.photobucket.com/user/tlr_smidsy/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140310_104253_zpsdea56370.jpg.html][/URL
just a couple more , got one door to hang on the bottom, then im ordering glass for the top today, then its just the ramps, rocks and substrate to go in.
have two viewing windows in the bottom to observe her more and there will be two hides one either end for her to use too.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

have utilised two doors from an old unit we are converting into vivs, for two front opening doors, the glass in them is toughened, thought the criss cross patterning on it adds a nice touch as well.

The big log in there is part of a tree that fell down, luckily my son loves me enough to have carried it home for me yesterday, and then down to the shed and put it in the viv for me., its a big one that will act as a ramp upto the basking shelf and the other end once a little has been done to it will have some rocks around it by the bathing area. Not done much today as need some more screws, basking lights are all in and working, have done these on an opening hatch, so I can just lift it up to change any bulbs as needed.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Nearly there and a few more pics, just got to get some bolts, thermometers, substrate,, rocks will be going in tomorrow around the bath area.


[/URL
[URL=http://s126.photobucket.com/user/tlr_smidsy/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140315_161144_zpsf8e7fca9.jpg.html]

last pic is just showing how theyve done the lights and uv for me so I dont have to physically climb in the viv to change them. Hope you like.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Put the rocks around the bath today, and fitted light above, will post pic s tomorrow , just got to order some more thermometers and the substrate now and give it a couple of days for the temps to settle before she goes in.. oh and going to get some ivy to pretty the insides up a bit too.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

*decorations are in*

Dont know if ill be putting anymore in yet, just got to place thermometers, the thermostat probe and put substrate in. Heres some pics


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

One more pic


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Quick update, no more pics till monday though, placed thermometers and thermostat probes today, timer to go on tomorrow for the lights, then got the soil coming on monday, then its ready for her to go in. Have had lights on today for a little while just to warm it up a bit, will be on propery from tomorrow morning to get temps up al over.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

*its finished*

Substrate is in, lights on by timer, heaters on, bath half filled, heres some pics, just got to put my nile in in a couple of days.


----------

